# Stinkendes Wasser in der Regentonne



## stepp64 (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

das Thema hat zwar nicht direkt mit meinem Teich zu tun, allerdings mit dem Garten drumherum und immerhin heist dieses Forum ja Gartenteich, hat also auch was mit dem Garten zu tun (ich möchte mich nicht extra in einem Gartenforum anmelden). Ich hoffe ihr verzeiht mir also die Frage hier in diesem Forum.

Ich habe neben meinem Teich eine Gartenhütte stehen von deren Dach ich das Regenwasser in einer Regentonne auffange. In den letzte Tagen ist die Tonne schön voll gelaufen und ich könnte das Wasser eigentlich zum giesen nehmen, wenn dieses nicht fürchterlich stinken würde  Die Nachbarn haben sich schon naserümpfend dazu geäusert. Nun trau ich mich garnicht mehr, dass Wasser zum Giesen zu benutzen. Hat einer eine Idee, warum das Wasser so stinkt? Es hat sich auch eine graue, zähe Schicht auf dem Wasser gebildet, welche auch echt  aussieht....

Hinter unserem Grundstückszaun steht eine alte __ Linde, deren Blüten und Blütenblätter derzeit zu tausenden auf mein Gartenhausdach fallen. Auch die Dachrinne ist schon ganz zugesetzt von den Blüten. Kann der Gestank von den faulenden Blüten in der Dachrinne bzw. auf dem Dach kommen? Das Regenfass war in den letzten Jahren am Haupthaus angeschlossen, da hat das Wasser nie so gemüffelt. Von der Dachpappe wird es ja nicht kommen, oder doch?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Um das saubermachen von Dach und Dachrinne werde ich aber wohl nicht herumkommen, oder?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## karsten. (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Stinkendes Wasser in der Regentonne*



			
				stepp64 schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> 
> Kann der Gestank von den faulenden Blüten in der Dachrinne bzw. auf dem Dach kommen? .........
> 
> ...




eher nicht 
nein
ja
genau

schau mal nach ob noch ALLE Vögel , Mäuse und Katzen da sind .......


mfg


----------



## stepp64 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Stinkendes Wasser in der Regentonne*

Vögel: fiepen immer noch (ob vollständig  hab sie nie gezählt)
Mäuse: s.o. 
Katze:  unsere ist noch da

Das Wasser riecht auch nicht nach totem Tier. Da weis ich wie das riecht, unsere Katze hatte mal eine Wühlmaus hinter der Schrankwand liegen gelassen. Wir haben ein paar Tage gesucht, bis wir die gefunden hatten....

Riecht eher so wie Leipzig 1987 bei Westwind (Hinweis für die Nichtleipziger: Der Wind wehte damals von den Leunawerken den eher ungefilterten Chemiedreck in diese Stadt.) also so nach einer Mischung aus Fischmarkt und Teermaschine. Desshalb auch meine Gedanken in Richtung Dachpappe. Da glaube ich aber auch nicht, dass es davon kommt. Die werden sich ja hoffentlich bei der Herstellung denken können, dass man das Wasser auch auffangen will.

Ciao
Sven


----------



## sabine71 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Stinkendes Wasser in der Regentonne*

Vielleicht schaust du doch mal nach ob nicht eine verwesende Maus im Wasser liegt (Kann auch Schnecke o.ä. sein) hatte ich auch schon in meiner Regentonne und das roch so richtig  

Wie Leipzig 1987 bei Westwind weiß ich nicht, kann daher keinen vergleich ziehen


----------



## karsten. (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Stinkendes Wasser in der Regentonne*

neue Dachpappe oder alte Dachpappe ?


----------



## stepp64 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Stinkendes Wasser in der Regentonne*

Ist jetzt ein Jahr alt. Dachpappe und darauf Schindeln aus Dachpappe.

Ich werd diese Woche mal alles reinigen (wenn es nicht dauernd regnen würde...)


----------



## karsten. (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Stinkendes Wasser in der Regentonne*



> PAK-haltige Materialien
> (polycyclische aromatische Kohlenwasserstoffe)
> In Erdöl sind PAK von Natur aus enthalten. Sie kommen aber auch in Gemüse, geräucherten, gegrillten und gebratenen Fleischprodukten und Tabakrauch vor.
> Sie sind krebserregend und giftig.
> ...



bei neuer Pappe werden nicht fest gebundene Stoffe wie Trennöle und Fertigungsreste eine Weile abgewaschen 
vielleicht das 

 
in Verbindung mit nem toten Vogel


----------



## Thorsten (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Stinkendes Wasser in der Regentonne*

....also soviel  in einem Thread habe ich selten gesehen.


----------

